# 1950 to 1957



## Ianb1977 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi 

bit late in life to be doing this my dad is now 85 and still going strong so fingers crossed someone he met/worked with may be doing the same 

he worked on numerous ships from 1952 to 1957 how do I search for fellow colleagues 

ottinge
Alcantara 
Samari
Winchester castle 
Stream fisher 
Theobaldius 
Stanfirth
La orilla 
Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Ianb1977 (Jan 5, 2021)

Ianb1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> bit late in life to be doing this my dad is now 85 and still going strong so fingers crossed someone he met/worked with may be doing the same
> 
> ...


Samaria that should say


----------



## Steve Walton (May 3, 2021)

Ianb1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> bit late in life to be doing this my dad is now 85 and still going strong so fingers crossed someone he met/worked with may be doing the same
> 
> ...





Ianb1977 said:


> Samaria that should say


Hi

My late father James ((Jim) Walton served aboard the Orilla from August ‘56 to March ‘57?

regards

Steve Walton


----------

